# P1444 03 Altima



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys I've had the is code for the longest now. I know that's is directly related to the purge valve. That said, I've had replace the purge vavle a few weeks ago as the one on the car broke when I was trying to take the hoses off.

The problem is even worst now as when I put gas in the car (regardless of how much) gets really hard to start. Have to put my foot on the gas pedal and crank it 2-3 times or the car will stall. After doing some bit of reading, that clearly point to the purge vavle been clog or not working.

I test the valve by disconnecting it and make sure power is getting to the harness, used an vacuum pump to make sure is holding pressure and not stuck open and also test it with 12 volt to make sure it operational and everything checks out.

After all this I went and change the vent vavle but no dice. So I decided to test a theory buy disconnecting the hose that came from the EVAP canister from the purge vavle and went out and got gas and behold, it's started up fine. (Tested this twice)

What could the problem be?


----------



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

Any help anyone?


----------



## Isaac1885 (Jun 6, 2015)

*I have same problem*

Mine is Nissan maxima 2000. Same code has been on for 3 months now. My problem here is the i can remove the holes attached to then volume control valve. very tight.


----------

